# Third party probes for flame boss?



## Gougeman (Jul 26, 2020)

(Long time lurker, first time caller!)

Does anybody have any recommendations for well-built third-party meat probes that work with the Flame Boss?

I have gone through several of the "Flame Boss" branded meat probes, purchased directly from them, and have had a terrible experience with them - poor construction quality, bad readings, internal shorts leading to false temperature spikes, probes that don't agree with each other at all, etc. I finally took all of them, suspended them in a pot of water on the stove and did a test run. It was....amusing.

I don't know if all the various probes out there have the same electrical characteristics and are interchangeable (nobody seems to document this anyways) so before I just start buying probes and trying them I'm hoping somebody has a good rec.

Strangely I have had no problems with the pit temperature probe - it has worked perfectly since day 1 - just the meat probes.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2020)

Welcome to SMF.  Please drop by roll call and introduce yourself. 
Contact Thermo Works and see if they can help.  I use them for most of my temp  probe needs.

ThermoWorks

RG


----------



## Gougeman (Jul 26, 2020)

radioguy said:


> Welcome to SMF.  Please drop by roll call and introduce yourself.
> Contact Thermo Works and see if they can help.  I use them for most of my temp  probe needs.
> 
> ThermoWorks
> ...



Unfortunately their site directly states that their probes are not compatible with third-party controllers. I have a Dot (which incudes the pro series probe) but the probe there has a smaller jack. I'll have to see if I have an adapter to try it anyways.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2020)

All you need to figure out is what type of probe,  and its coefficient.  Type maybe could be a thermocouple type k these are expensive most likely a RTD type, it changes resistance depending on temp.  This could easily be measured if you are determined to find an alternative.   There is a little more to it, but that is the major portion. 

RG


----------

